# LAN Kabel wird nicht erkannt



## mla121 (25. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich musste gestern Abend leider feststellen, dass ich keine LAN-Verbindung mehr zu meinem Router aufbauen kann.
Das betrifft meinen Laptop, meinen Desktop und meinen TV.

Bei den beiden Computern wird angezeigt, es sei kein Kabel eingesteckt und die LEDs am Netzwerkadapter bleiben aus.

Mein WLAN funktioniert hingegen und ich kann sowohl auf den Router, als auch das Internet zugreifen.

Habe bisher den Router resetet, Netzwekadapter deaktiviert und aktiviert, sowie die Treiber deinstalliert.
Auf beiden PCs ist Win 10 installiert - Router ist ein TC7200.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das Problem sein könnte?
Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass beide Adapter zeitgleich den Geist aufgegeben haben, ebenso die Kabel...

Freue mich auf euer Feedback.

Danke und Grüße
frizzle


----------



## Research (25. März 2019)

UM anrufen und defekt melden.


----------



## colormix (25. März 2019)

mla121 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mein WLAN funktioniert hingegen und ich kann sowohl auf den Router, als auch das Internet zugreifen.
> 
> frizzle



Wenn du das nur mit einem Lan  Kabel ausprobiert hast kann es auch nur an diesen einem Lan Kabel nur liegen ? Man kann ja auch einen Smart TV am Router anschließen und schauen ob es da wieder geht ,
Oder es ist wirklich nur der Router `?


----------



## fipS09 (26. März 2019)

Wenn das Problem plötzlich an mehreren Geräten Auftritt ist wohl ein defekt des Routers am wahrscheinlichsten, vorraus gesetzt du hast verschiedene Kabel genutzt.


----------



## colormix (26. März 2019)

Die Kontakte der Lan Kabel sind meist auch sehr schlecht und billig, da kann es schon mal zu Problemen kommen mit dem Router > das hatte ich hier schon paar  mit Lan Kabeln, grade diese billigen Kabel die oft bei liegen machen oft so ein Problem nach einer weile .
Das Lan Ports von einem Router oder Zwangs Router alle ganz ausfallen und ein Rest nicht hilft , kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen  aber bei diesen billig Teilen die aus China stammen weiß man nie so recht ?


----------



## fipS09 (26. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das Lan Ports von einem Router oder Zwangs Router alle ganz ausfallen und ein Rest nicht hilft , kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen  aber bei diesen billig Teilen die aus China stammen weiß man nie so recht ?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Chips in den Routern nicht sogar alle aus China kommen. Aber das tut auch nichts zur Sache, ich bin in Netzwerktechnik nicht sonderlich bewandert, aber wenn im Router der Controller der fürs LAN zuständig ist den Geist aufgibt, könnte ich mir so ein Problem schon vorstellen.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der mehr Ahnung von der Materie hat als ich


----------



## mla121 (26. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wenn du das nur mit einem Lan  Kabel ausprobiert hast kann es auch nur an diesen einem Lan Kabel nur liegen ? Man kann ja auch einen Smart TV am Router anschließen und schauen ob es da wieder geht ,
> Oder es ist wirklich nur der Router `?



Für jedes Gerät wird ein separates Kabel verwendet... deshalb wäre es ja ein komischer Zufall, wenn alle 3 defekt wären. Hatte das Problem erst beim Desktop bemerkt und anschließend beim Laptop und TV


----------



## Matusalem (26. März 2019)

Internet-Router haben in der Regel einen Ethernet-Switch integriert. Dieser wird über einen einzelnen Chip realisiert, welcher gleich noch die Funktionen für den sogenannten "PHY", das sind Funktionen auf unterster Verbindungsebene integriert hat.

Ein Defekt oder Fehlkonfiguration dieses Chips würde genau in den Symptomen resultieren, welche Du in diesem Thread berichtet hast.

Wenn Du motiviert bist kannst Du noch mal einen Reset über das Ziehen des Netzsteckers des Routers durchführen oder ein zurückstellen auf Werksteinstellungen des Routers.
Ein Anruf bei UM, mit der Bitte um Zusendung eines neuen Gerätes ist aber auch direkt gerechtfertigt (annehmend das es sich um ein UM Gerät handelt und nicht Dein eigenes).


----------



## bastian123f (26. März 2019)

Für mich hört sich das auch eher wie ein Defekt des Routers an. Wenn es ein Leihgerät ist, dann würde ich sofort beim Anbieter anrufen und um Austausch bitten. Oder du hast einen Store in der Nähe, die das schnell prüfen können.


----------



## taks (26. März 2019)

Hast du mal versucht nur den Laptop oder nur den PC am Router einstecken und die restlichen LAN-Kabel aus zu stecken?


----------



## mla121 (26. März 2019)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Wenn Du motiviert bist kannst Du noch mal einen Reset über das Ziehen des Netzsteckers des Routers durchführen oder ein zurückstellen auf Werksteinstellungen des Routers..



Den Routerhabe ich ereits auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt und ebenfalls einen Reset versucht - leider ohne Erfolg.
Dann werde ich mich wohl oder übel mit der UM Hotline auseinander setzen müssen.

Danke für die Tipps.

Grüße


----------



## colormix (26. März 2019)

mla121 schrieb:


> Den Routerhabe ich ereits auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt und ebenfalls einen Reset versucht
> 
> Grüße



Mehr als Zurücksetzen kann  man da auch  nicht machen  und bei einem Zwangsrouter würde ich mir auch keine weitere mühe machen und einen Neuen zuschicken lassen .
Besser und sicherer als diese Billig Teile aus China  Zwangsrouter 
ist immer eine Gute freie Firtzbox *g*


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. März 2019)

bei meinem speedport (AVM Modell) ist vor Jahren auch mal das komplette LAN abgeraucht, DSL link und wlan gingen, LAN war Tod. also auch bei Fritzboxen kann das Problem mal vorkommen. Habe dann nen neuen zugeschickt bekommen


----------



## colormix (26. März 2019)

Habe ich noch nie gehört das bei einem Router die Lan Ports ausfallen , wenn das so ist  kommt das aber sehr selten  vor , wenn man alles über Festnetz hat ist es eh immer ganz Gut wenn man noch einem 2. Ersatz Router hat wenn mal was klemmt .


----------



## fipS09 (26. März 2019)

Überraschung, alles was elektrisch ist kann auch den Geist aufgeben


----------



## taks (26. März 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Besser und sicherer als diese Billig Teile aus China  Zwangsrouter
> ist immer eine Gute freie Firtzbox *g*



Technicolor gehört doch zu Gigaset


----------



## colormix (26. März 2019)

mag sein,
eigendlich  müsste man so einen Router auch sofort tauschen können wenn es so was wie eine Unitymedia Filiale gibt , geht vielleicht schnell und sofort  als zu schicken


----------



## mla121 (26. März 2019)

Habe heute kurz mit der Hotline telefoniert und mein Problem geschildert.
Kam noch eine Rückfrage aus der Technikabteilung, aber mittlerweile ist schon ein neuer Router auf dem Weg zu mir und sollte morgen oder übermorgen ankommen.


----------

